# Diary Of My Pirayas..



## lorteti hr

hello..
I want to make this thread about a life of my pirayas..
I hope you guys will enjoy..
now they are about 7-8cm big,one is a little bigger then the other..
I must say that they don t love each other to much but maybe the things will be better when I put two more..
these are the good fellas..


----------



## memento

Nice


----------



## lorteti hr

memento said:


> Nice


hey memento I have a question..
I got two new pirayas today,I can t take a pictures because I need a new batteries for foto..
I have two pirayas from 3 weeks ago and they get 1cm in that time till today and these two new are smaller but one is really small,so should I keep her in another tank or should I try and see what will hapend?


----------



## lorteti hr

these two are the new..
and setup(reall plants and woods)


----------



## memento

How much is the difference in size ?
If it isn't too big I would keep them together. Growing him out solitairy and later re-introducing him, may result in more problems because there will be a defined hierarchy by then...


----------



## lorteti hr

memento said:


> How much is the difference in size ?
> If it isn't too big I would keep them together. Growing him out solitairy and later re-introducing him, may result in more problems because there will be a defined hierarchy by then...


the difference from the biggest one is 2cm..
hey mem now I can see that the smallest one is seperated from the other,he is alone in the corner..


----------



## memento

2cm shouldn't be a real problem.


----------



## lorteti hr

few pics from today..


----------



## canadianforever

i like the drift wood in there


----------



## lorteti hr

thanks guys..


----------



## lorteti hr

fresh pics..


----------



## lorteti hr

they growing like weeds..


----------



## Piranhaa

Nice fish.

Your Anubias plant is dying, because it's roots is in the sand, and they are rottening.
Anubias can be attached to driftwood or stones.


----------



## memento

Looking good. What other species you got in there ?


----------



## lorteti hr

yeah my anubias is dying but I just stuck him under the log..I didn t burried him into the sand..
don t know man,that is some kind of cichlid that lives with them for over 2 weeks..he is a real


----------



## lorteti hr

new pics..


----------



## lorteti hr

enjoy..


----------



## lorteti hr




----------



## lorteti hr

yeah me again..


----------



## sledge760

Very nice piraya!


----------



## lorteti hr




----------



## lorteti hr




----------



## lorteti hr




----------



## lorteti hr




----------



## lorteti hr

feeding time..


----------



## lorteti hr




----------



## lorteti hr




----------



## lorteti hr

big boss..


----------



## bigshawn

Very nice, they are my fav that's for sure..........


----------



## Marshall1391

They accepted the little guy yet, also how's that plec getting on??


----------



## furyking

sweet looking piraya


----------



## Da' Manster!

Nice looking shoal!....


----------



## PİRANHABULLTR

My favorite pyco. perfectly.


----------

